# .300 Blackout caliber



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Been reading some interesting things about this caliber and guns equipped to use it. Any one else know more about it?

http://300aacblackout.com/

http://www.gunblast.com/300Blackout.htm


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

What kind of info are you looking for? This is my pic for my next AR15 build that I'll probably SBR. Subsonic loads work great in a suppressor and ammo manufacturers are slowly coming online with commercial options.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

hickok 45 on you tube has something like three videos on the blackout.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Sharp,
I did not see a pic. I was just curious about it in general. How it compares to say the .223 and .308. Downside as I see it, would be lack of readily available ammo if in a SHTF situation. I do not know much about "building" an AR 15 but it would seem if you could swap out "uppers" for different calibers, that would be cool, if can be done somewhat economically.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I personally think it is a niche caliber. It is interesting and "neat" but there are other calibers that do most of the things it does, better. I would like to hear it fired next to some other cartridges to demonstrate the difference in noise. Can't be all that quiet with the numbers it shows. It may be relatively more quiet, but without the relational aspect...still a gunshot.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

boatnut said:


> Sharp,
> I did not see a pic. I was just curious about it in general. How it compares to say the .223 and .308. Downside as I see it, would be lack of readily available ammo if in a SHTF situation. I do not know much about "building" an AR 15 but it would seem if you could swap out "uppers" for different calibers, that would be cool, if can be done somewhat economically.


Sorry, that was supposed to say my pick. I haven't built it yet, so there's no pic yet. lol

You can get a dedicated upper and just swap that way, I've built my last 2 AR's from stripped lowers. I can make them how I want with the parts I want and spread the cost over time. Waaay easier on my wallet that way. lol

Look here, this last page has some data someone collected comparing the 300 BLK to 223 and 7.62x39. There's also 44 other pages full of stuff on the 300 BLK specifically. http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_121/512119_New_AR_Variant__the_300_Blackout.html&page=44


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a 6.8 SPC upper as well as a Blackout upper with a can. 


The Blackout is quieter than my 9mm when suppressed. 


I prefer the 6.8 over the 5.56, which I prefer over the Blackout. Just depends what you want to do with the round. When it comes down to cost of shooting vs. performance the 5.56 wins every time.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I've built a couple so far. Actually waiting on a Barrel to show up today in the mail to do a A2 build. So far my Fav is C.A.R. with Hydro-dipped Digi Desert Camo with matched upper/lower in Gunkote Tan. I can post a photo if anyone is interested. Once the barrel gets her, today/tonights build will just be plane jane A2 with Magpul furniture, Carry handle Z-mount to co-witness a red-dot.


----------

